# Wanting to buy a flat and have it rented



## Angeliq (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi everyone.. Newbie here. I'd like to ask for your advice please. I'm single and have been working for nearly 8 years already. I still live with my parents though because I'm their only child. I was planning to buy a flat but I can’t decide if I should live there or have it rented out. I have no problems living with my parents but i think i need to try being independent. I need advice. Any would do please.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Are you PR (for over 3 years) or citizen and over 35 years old and earn below the income ceiling? 
Then you can buy an HDB (some of which still cost under S$500k). But you cannot rent it out (except under certain, rare circumstances).

If not, you can only buy private property, which can be rented out, bust costs a million or more (some much more).

If you just want to try living independently, better rent a flat first!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

been here for 8 years but dunno the requirements to buy a apartment?

interesting ...


----------

